# Anybody here from Tuscany?



## carl1266 (May 17, 2004)

I'd need some info to find a hotel or B&B roughly between Parma and Florence. There should be a good mix between out door activities and cultural/sightseeing stuff close buy (<2hr drive). We will be there somewhere between Juli 21 and Juli 28. Any info will be appreciated.


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

maybe that

http://www.massavecchia.it/relax/eng/index.html

my favourite destination there

there is everywhere possibility to ride your bike, but the guys there know all the singletrails in the area

s


----------

